# how long will homemade noodles keep?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I got not one but two pasta machines for Christmas! My family loves homemade egg noodles. I thought I would make a bunch and freeze them uncooked but not sure how that will work out. I made a batch last week and had some left over that I didn't cook. I thought I would put them in the fridge and fix them a couple of days later. Just put them in a ziploc bag.
Three days later I look for them and they have turned a medium brown color. Not appetizing looking at all! Do you think if I had frozen them they would have been better? Does that fresh pasta in the refridgerated section of the store use preservatives or something? I'm going to look just haven't been shopping lately.
I would love some advice on how long homemade pastas will keep and the best way to do it! BTW my recipe uses flour,eggs, a little butter and a little milk and salt.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I freeze my homemade noodles for several months. Noodles kept in the fridge more than a couple days turn that nasty grey color. Very unappetizing!


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I dry all mine, store on a gallon jar. Never have had them last over 6 months, we eat them to fast.


----------

